# Created a new slingshot design!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I just finished creating a new slingshot design! Or, at least I think it is.







The fork tips align vertically when aiming and shooting. You hook your pointer finger over the nub at the top, thumb under the the bottom hook, and your other fingers naturally sit on the angled handle. The prongs are 1" wide (for strong bands), the fork gap is 2.5", the thickness is 3/4", and the thumb nub is 3/4" across. I dub it the C-Shot!









What do you guys think?

Edit: Added Text and Arrows to images.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I think it would work fine for some folk- but I don't think I could get my geezer body re-programed for it.


----------



## Ohio Plinker (Jan 3, 2010)

I like it, can I make one for my own use? It's fresh and I think new.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well...Maybe not totally new, but nice design anyway. I got the last three pics from Mells' web sight:"slingshots of the world". The first one is one I experimented with.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sure, feel free Ohio!


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 for inventivenes
+1 for showing the design BEFORE build
+2 for thinking outside the box
-2 for not accounting for natural arm pronation (it would be upside down if actually made)
-1 (opt) for a flat handle (most ppl dont like sharpish edges in their hands)

total +1 keep up the designing but dont neglect anatomy

thanks for sharing!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> -2 for not accounting for natural arm pronation (it would be upside down if actually made)
> -1 (opt) for a flat handle (most ppl dont like sharpish edges in their hands)


Thanks for the comments!

On the first one, maybe I don't understand, but I made the handle at a 45 degree angle to help the arm and hand sit more naturally.

It is hard to tell in the pics, but I rounded all the edges 1/8" (except for the numb, which I wanted to have as wide as I can).


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

AaronC said:


> -2 for not accounting for natural arm pronation (it would be upside down if actually made)
> -1 (opt) for a flat handle (most ppl dont like sharpish edges in their hands)


Thanks for the comments!

On the first one, maybe I don't understand, but I made the handle at a 45 degree angle to help the arm and hand sit more naturally.

It is hard to tell in the pics, but I rounded all the edges 1/8" (except for the numb, which I wanted to have as wide as I can).
[/quote]

now dont get me wrong i think its cool, i like the finger grip on the fork

if your hand pronates 45deg or so, and the forks are offset 45deg, then the final orientation will be 90deg off when your arm pronates (cants) before firing

maybe im misunderstanding the diagram though

the only way to really know is to build it!


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> -2 for not accounting for natural arm pronation (it would be upside down if actually made)
> -1 (opt) for a flat handle (most ppl dont like sharpish edges in their hands)


Thanks for the comments!

On the first one, maybe I don't understand, but I made the handle at a 45 degree angle to help the arm and hand sit more naturally.

It is hard to tell in the pics, but I rounded all the edges 1/8" (except for the numb, which I wanted to have as wide as I can).
[/quote]

now dont get me wrong i think its cool, i like the finger grip on the fork

if your hand pronates 45deg or so, and the forks are offset 45deg, then the final orientation will be 90deg off when your arm pronates (cants) before firing

maybe im misunderstanding the diagram though

the only way to really know is to build it!
[/quote]

have you built it yet? im excited
i think it would be nice if fabricated out of polycarbonate/lexan with fib-op inlaid the top fork for aimiming


----------



## Ohio Plinker (Jan 3, 2010)

wilbanba said:


> -2 for not accounting for natural arm pronation (it would be upside down if actually made)
> -1 (opt) for a flat handle (most ppl dont like sharpish edges in their hands)


Thanks for the comments!

On the first one, maybe I don't understand, but I made the handle at a 45 degree angle to help the arm and hand sit more naturally.

It is hard to tell in the pics, but I rounded all the edges 1/8" (except for the numb, which I wanted to have as wide as I can).
[/quote]

now dont get me wrong i think its cool, i like the finger grip on the fork

if your hand pronates 45deg or so, and the forks are offset 45deg, then the final orientation will be 90deg off when your arm pronates (cants) before firing

maybe im misunderstanding the diagram though

the only way to really know is to build it!
[/quote]

have you built it yet? im excited
i think it would be nice if fabricated out of polycarbonate/lexan with fib-op inlaid the top fork for aimiming
[/quote]

No not yet, I'll have to wait till this weekend. I've been thinking about to make it out of wood, I'm thinking cherry. I've got a freind thats got some cherry they found in an old barn it's so hard to cut. Well seasoned. I think that will hold up,if not I'll send a picture of the black and blue face too. LOL. I will have it done by Sat. Talk to ya all later. Ohio Plinker


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Aaron your right about having your hand at angle being more natural. That being said there is no reason to have the forks canted. You don't need to have the forks vertical when shooting.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting !


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very cool! I am very interested in that design.

Keep us updated, Please!

SMS


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

It`s authentic gansta.....i love it.....did you think in lowered the fork a little????........+POWA....+ACCURATE........great desing


----------

